# 12-50 Starship



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Received my 12-50 Starship today and absolutely LOVE it. As some of you might know, I'm a "Starship" fanatic and made two of my own that are posted on this site.

With the extra draw length of Starships, the increased power for those with a short draw ( like me ) are a big improvement.

This little "Shuttlecraft" is an AWESOME shooter , make no mistake about it, period. The quality workmanship is exactly what I would expect of Roger. His innovative "rotating head" and methods of attaching flats or tubes couldn't be easier even for a beginner.

Roger is always thinking out of the box and I'm always looking forward to what he comes up with next.

Anyone contemplating purchasing one of these Shuttlecraft SS but don't know if they should pull the trigger, let me just say, " buy it, you won't regret it ".


----------

